# pomegranate juice okay while breastfeeding?



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

I've never had pomegranate before. Dp bought me some cranberry juice mixed with it because the store was out of the one we usually get. So is the pomegranate juice okay while breastfeeding? Couldn't find anything when I googled it, but only put a minute into it. Anyone know offhand? TIA!


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissRubyandKen* 
I've never had pomegranate before. Dp bought me some cranberry juice mixed with it because the store was out of the one we usually get. So is the pomegranate juice okay while breastfeeding? Couldn't find anything when I googled it, but only put a minute into it. Anyone know offhand? TIA!

I drink it all the time. Never even thought to question it. Me and dd are both healthy and fine.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah I felt a little weird questioning it, but I've never had it before and I vaguely remember reading that pomegranate can prevent pregnancy???. So I wasn't sure if it messed with hormones or what.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I think it is the seeds of pomegranate that are said to have contraceptive qualities - I am vaguely remembering a Greek myth about Persephane being abducted to the underworld and eating pomegranate seeds and having to return to the underworld for a few months of the year...

But I wouldn't worry about the juice at all - full of great antioxidants







enjoy!


----------



## stephm2002 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've never heard of it being a problem! i say you are good to drink it!! It's so yummy anyways


----------



## elishevark (Aug 17, 2012)

I drank a whole bottle of pomegranate juice and my breast milk just tripled or something. I got an infection in my left breast because of a clogged duct.


----------

